# Grade 11 choices



## daniel12 (4 Sep 2013)

Ok so I'm on my 3rd year of high school and at this point I'm not the most competitive.. 

I had a 77.25% average in grade 9, 80.25% in grade 10 and now my courses for grade 11 are

University English
University math
University physics
University chemistry
University computer science
Open accounting
Open fitness
Open leadership 

I've been on the swim team once and the dragon boat team once. I plan on doing 1 sport in grade 11 and one in grade 12 just to keep my self active. 

My question is is it a wise idea to join the reserves or would the work load just be too much? I'm 16 so I was also thinking that starting the junior ROTP thing would be the only option as I'm too young for the reserves. Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## alexvjc (4 Sep 2013)

I was in a similar situation a year ago. I think it boils down to this: If you plan on enlisting through ROTP, do not join the reserve force. If you decide to enroll in a civilian university/college, the reserves are an obvious choice. I was told at the recruiting centre that the CF will cover $2000 per academic year of post-secondary education costs if you belong to a reserve unit.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Anakha (4 Sep 2013)

alexvjc said:
			
		

> I was in a similar situation a year ago. I think it boils down to this: If you plan on enlisting through ROTP, do not join the reserve force. If you decide to enroll in a civilian university/college, the reserves are an obvious choice. I was told at the recruiting centre that the CF will cover $2000 per academic year of post-secondary education costs if you belong to a reserve unit.
> 
> Hope that helps.



I took advantage of this plan years ago. The caveat is that your major must have something to do with your trade or otherwise benefit the CF. Ie. don't hope for them to pay 2k for a degree in sociology if you're a Sig Op. 

Also note that the 2k per year is a reimbursement. You still have to provide the money to the academic institution before the CF will pay you.


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Sep 2013)

Anakha said:
			
		

> You still have to provide the money to the academic institution before the CF will pay you.



_And_ pass the course.


----------



## daniel12 (4 Sep 2013)

I just looked over the pilot occupation on the CF website and saw the CEOTP. Would that be a good alternative to ROTP? What are the pros and cons of CEOTP and ROTP


----------



## DAA (4 Sep 2013)

daniel12 said:
			
		

> I just looked over the pilot occupation on the CF website and saw the CEOTP. Would that be a good alternative to ROTP? What are the pros and cons of CEOTP and ROTP



CEOTP PRO's - you get paid "more" while going to school; become a full fledged Pilot "quicker" and don't have to attend a Military College.

Can't think of any CON's.........


----------



## daniel12 (4 Sep 2013)

Does the military still pay for all schooling, salary, benefits, and all that that you get with ROTP?

The CEOTP is sounding a lot more attractive due to the fact of getting my wings faster.


----------



## DAA (4 Sep 2013)

daniel12 said:
			
		

> Does the military still pay for all schooling, salary, benefits, and all that that you get with ROTP?
> 
> The CEOTP is sounding a lot more attractive due to the fact of getting my wings faster.



The military pays you a salary, provides you with full benefits (Medical and Dental) and reimburses all mandatory tuition fees assessed by Seneca College.

http://www.senecac.on.ca/fulltime/FPR.html


----------



## nn1988 (4 Sep 2013)

I am surmising CEOTP is an excellent choice for a NCM who has had a couple of years of university "experience"/ education prior to his or her service, had one not dropped out... :
Interesting alternative altogether  :nod:


----------



## daniel12 (4 Sep 2013)

CEOTP sounds perfect for me. I'm guessing it's not as competitive as ROTP? I still become an officer, get a degree and get my pilots wings in a matter of 4 years; basically reaching my goal faster.


----------



## DAA (4 Sep 2013)

daniel12 said:
			
		

> CEOTP sounds perfect for me. I'm guessing it's not as competitive as ROTP? I still become an officer, get a degree and get my pilots wings in a matter of 4 years; basically reaching my goal faster.



CEOTP Pilot is just as competitive as ROTP but what it has been lacking recently is "applicants".  It's a very good option to look at!


----------



## Navy_Pete (4 Sep 2013)

DAA, 
I thought CEOTP was on it's way out the door or had otherwise been suspended.  Did I not read a CANFORGEN to that effect recently?  I'll have to look at work tomorrow.

Daniel12,

Joining the reserves isn't necessarily a bad thing if you are interested; it'd be similar to a part time job with possible full time summer work.  If you decide that you don't like it or change your mind you will know early on before you owe back multiple years of tuition.  Also it all counts towards time in which will most likely mean you would start ROTP at a higher pay grade if you went that route.

If you have a local reserve unit, you may want to contact them as well; they'd have a better idea of what time commitment you'd need to make.

Having said all that, I've only heard all that second hand from a few guys and girls that went some kind of variety of that route.  A good recruiter should be able to provide you a number of options, and the pros/cons of them.

Personally I paid my own way through school, got some life experienced then joined, which I don't regret for a second; something to be said for knowing what it feels like to get laid off, work on an assembly line, etc.


----------



## daniel12 (4 Sep 2013)

I'm not exactly sure if there is any reserves in my area (M1C 1L7). But a part time job would always help my CEOTP application a lot I'm guessing. And when you start CEOTP, do you go to Moose Jaw and then start Seneca there? Or do you do your first year in Ontario and then go or what


----------



## DAA (5 Sep 2013)

Navy_Pete said:
			
		

> DAA,
> I thought CEOTP was on it's way out the door or had otherwise been suspended.  Did I not read a CANFORGEN to that effect recently?  I'll have to look at work tomorrow.



This is a different type of CEOTP designed for NEW enrolments, also referred to as AEAD Pilot (Air Environmental Affiliated Degree), see CANFORGEN 053/12 for more details.



			
				daniel12 said:
			
		

> And when you start CEOTP, do you go to Moose Jaw and then start Seneca there? Or do you do your first year in Ontario and then go or what



The program is designed so that in the first year you will do your BMOQ, Phase 1 Primary Flying Trg at CATC Portage La Prairie and also 2.5 academic semesters at Seneca College (Ontario).  The order in which they occur, is dependant upon your date of enrolment.


----------



## daniel12 (5 Sep 2013)

So chances are I'll be going back and forth between Saskatchewan and Ontario during those 4 years?

Also, I'm assuming you're guaranteed a job just like ROTP and it's an 8 year VIE?


----------



## DAA (5 Sep 2013)

daniel12 said:
			
		

> So chances are I'll be going back and forth between Saskatchewan and Ontario during those 4 years?
> 
> Also, I'm assuming you're guaranteed a job just like ROTP and it's an 8 year VIE?



Yup, back and forth.  I would have to look to see what the contract length is and you ARE a member of the CF while going to school.  You are enrolled as an OCdt and upon completion of BMOQ you are commissioned in the rank of 2Lt.


----------



## daniel12 (5 Sep 2013)

Ok cool. 

I also did some research on the reserves and according to this video : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHrKqzEVzIE at 1:03, it says if I am interested in the air force, I should contact a recruiter. What abouts would I be talking about with them? If I join the reserves, I guess I will be doing army work and then when I am done highschool, I can component transfer to the air force?

Also, if I join the reserves, would I still graduate at rank 2LT? Or would I be a higher rank since I would be starting school at a higher one


----------



## DAA (5 Sep 2013)

daniel12 said:
			
		

> Ok cool.
> 
> I also did some research on the reserves and according to this video : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHrKqzEVzIE at 1:03, it says if I am interested in the air force, I should contact a recruiter. What abouts would I be talking about with them? If I join the reserves, I guess I will be doing army work and then when I am done highschool, I can component transfer to the air force?
> 
> Also, if I join the reserves, would I still graduate at rank 2LT? Or would I be a higher rank since I would be starting school at a higher one



That video strictly "targets" the Army Primary Reserve recruiting efforts, not to mention it is nearly 4 years out of date.  Reserve Recruiting is separate from Regular Force recruiting.


----------



## daniel12 (5 Sep 2013)

Oh ok. So the kind of reserve that I'm looking for is like "The Queen's Own Rifles" or something like that? I'll try and find something closer to my area because I would like to be there more than the 1 night a week and one weekend a month. I'm not even sure if that still apllies since you said that that video was only for full time


----------

